
“Until age 7, children believe that birthday parties CAUSE aging.” - mcenedella
https://mobile.twitter.com/degenrolf/status/940957370586468354
======
meric
I'm wondering how they figure out what the children really thinks. Having a
birthday party, as well as defining age in terms of years, are both defined by
human beings. With that logic and lack of background of the weight of the
"cultural importance" in each of birthday party and definition of years, I
don't find it difficult to believe a child could think a 40 year old could
define herself as a 29 year old if other people would hold that birthday party
for her.

What I'm saying is - are the children aware our definition of age in terms of
years is linked to the physical state of the human body?

------
mattbierner
How much of this is language? In a child’s mind, is the word “age” for example
tied to being “X years old”, while that may still intuitively understand the
concept of “age”?

I assume they took language into account but can’t access the article. Does
anyone have more info about the methodology?

